# Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"



## Jarafi (23. August 2010)

*Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*

Wie bei den Kollegen von Gamestar heute zu lesen, scheinen sich 
verschiedene Regierungen über den Schauplatz und die spiebaren Fraktionen in Medal of Hornor sehr entsetzt gezeigt haben.

Stimmen von Verboten machen auch schon die Runde, unteranderem ist der britische Verteidigungsminister Liam Fox für ein Verbot.
Auch ind en USA werden die Stimmen über ein verbot laut, EA jedoch sieht sich keiner Schuld bewusst.

Die Bundeswehr in Deutschland kritisiert den Titel, da er einen wahrhaftigen Konflikt widerspiegelt.



Aber lest Selbst


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (23. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Aber lest Selbst



Nix da!  Zu einer vernünftigen Newsmeldung gehört es, dass du selbst die wichtigsten Punkte zusammenfasst und HIER niederschreibst.


----------



## Jarafi (23. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*

Es steht doch alles wichtige oben kurz , lesen hat noch niemandem geschadet


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*

Das stimmt,
Ich habs trotzdem gelesen 
So was gibts net oh mein Gott wird ja immer schöner.
Ich hoffe auch sehr das es erscheinen wird!


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (23. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Es steht doch alles wichtige oben kurz , lesen hat noch niemandem geschadet



Aus deinem Posting sollte wenigstens hervorgehen, weshalb alle so geschockt sind.  Ansonsten kann es ganz schnell passieren, dass der Thread von einem Mod geschlossen wird.


Aber da ich heute nen guten Tag habe, hab ich mir die Quelle mal angesehen.

Die Grafik sieht gut aus und wenn man wirklich als Bundeswehrsoldat kämpfen könnte, wäre das echt super. ^^ Das Spiel würde ich mir auf alle Fälle zulegen.


----------



## Kaktus (23. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*

Das ist keine News... bisschen mehr Text kann man hier spielend verfassen. Bisschen mehr ühe wäre schön. 

Und zum Thema... was die immer für ein Tertz machen, die sind ja schlimmer wie kleine Kinder. Es ist ein Spiel, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Wer einen Dachschaden hat, wird durch jede Art von Gewalt zu weiterer Gewalt animiert, das hat nichts mit den Spielen zu tun. Und nur weil ich in einem "Spiel" mal den Taliban raus hängen lasse..... was hat das mit der Unterstützung der Truppen zu tun? Ich will nicht wissen wie viele Soldaten sich das Spiel kaufen werden und als Taliban herum rennen. Das könnten auch Chinesen sein, völlig uninteressant.


----------



## .Mac (23. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*

Ohohohho ein "wahrhaftigen" Konflikt, soso, wo kämen wir denn da auch hin wenn sich die Masse ein Bild davon macht wie viel Kacke da unten am dampfen ist!1111!!1

Sinnlos ³, ich kauf mir den Titel nicht, aber bei solchen Kommentaren bekomme ich den Drang Kommentare mit Fekalsprache zu überziehen und einen herben Brechreiz.


----------



## KILLTHIS (23. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*

Ich weiß nicht, aber wurde bei COD Modern Warfare auch so ein Tam-Tam gemacht? Meiner Ansicht nach unsinnig.


----------



## Zoon (23. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*

Klar Spiele mit der "heiligen" US Army dürfen sich verkaufen, sobald Andere ne Hauptrolle eingehen wird gekreischt.


----------



## Kaktus (23. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*

Na.. ich dachte immer die USA und die Israelis sind "immer" die guten.... klar darf man da ballern... egal auf was oder wen.


----------



## poiu (23. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*

Seit dem Vietnamkrieg ist man da etwas sensibel^^ da hat man wohl angst das dass Spiel zu sehr an der Realität dran ist und so die Breite Masse vielleicht doch mal spitz kriegt das dass dort Krieg herrscht.

Anders kann ich mir die reaktion nicht erklären, ey aber was regen sich die Amis auf ist doch nur ein weiteres America's Army Spiel


----------



## killuah (23. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*

Achso, dass heißt wenn man Amis spielt die tausende Iraker oder so abballern ist das human und cool, aber wenn man sich auch in die andere Seite hineinversetzen darf ist es aufeinmal krank?!?!?

Diese behinderten Vögel, unglaublich. Von wegen während dort Menschen sterben... ihr tötet die Menschen, nicht EA. Wenn ihr wollt, dass dort niemand mehr im Krieg stirbt, dann verpisst euch - ihr habt da eh nichts zu suchen, ihr wolltet das Öl. Die Menschen waren denen doch egal.

Außerdem durfte man in CS1.6 & CSS auch Terroristen spiele, die ziemlich nach Taliban aussehen (teilweise). Da sagt keiner was, verlogene Moralapostel.


----------



## JASH (23. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*

Das Spiel hat die gleiche Engine wie BFBC2, nur dass es viele gute Funktionen nicht drin hat.

Oh man wenn sie bei Medal of Honor so wütend werden, dann könnten sie sich praktisch über jeden militärshooter aufregen  

Oder über das alte Age of Empires. Da konnte man Perser spielen. Uuuh, man, das sollte man sofort verbieten, aus manchen Landesteilen kommen ja heutzutage Taliban...


----------



## gollom (23. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*

gabs sowas auch als cc rauskam, wo die russen die bösen waren?
könne sich auch nich entscheiden, auf der einen seite fördern solche spiele einen, von wegen taktik und sowas auf der anderen seite der zu reale massaker szenario. wer leidet drunter die spieler, die kunden. schei.... drauf. 

ALLE MACHT DEN SPIELERN DER WELT !! Nieder mit dem REST der den spaß verbieten will..................


----------



## Low (23. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*

Jo auf der Main gabs die News übrigens auch schon. 
Gamescom 2010: Taliban in Medal of Honor spielbar - dice, ea, medal of honor, gamescom

Leute, kommt runter ! Es gibt soviele Kriegs Filme also heult nicht rum!
Tretet lieber diese "Amerika über alles Leute" in den Arsch


----------



## poiu (23. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*



killuah schrieb:


> Achso, dass heißt wenn man Amis spielt die tausende Iraker oder so abballern ist das human und cool, aber wenn man sich auch in die andere Seite hineinversetzen darf ist es aufeinmal krank?!?!?



ja natürlich, kennst du das nicht, so was nennt man Doppelmoral 

frei nach dem Motto



> Ich mach mir die welt, wiediwiedi wie sie mehr gefällt!


----------



## Domowoi (23. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*

Ernsthaft verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht. Es ist mMn. egal welche Menschen welche abschießen...
Es ist immer das selbe... Oder sind wir mittlerweile wieder bei manche Menschen sind mehr wert als andere? Das hatten wird doch schonmal...?


----------



## Zoon (23. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*



gollom schrieb:


> gabs sowas auch als cc rauskam, wo die russen die bösen waren?



Generäle, hab sogar die Originalversion


----------



## Bu11et (23. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch sehr das es erscheinen wird!



Und ich erst. Den fals der Titel erfolgreich wird, profetiert letzt endlich auch die Wirtschaft davon und dann sind die Politiker wieder ganz still .


----------



## henmar (23. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*



> "Ich bin empört und ärgerlich. Es ist schwer zu glauben, dass sich ein  Bürger unseres Landes den Kauf eines derart unbritischen Spieles  wünscht.
> Ich bitte unsere Versandhändler und Shops inständig, dass Sie  unsere bewaffneten Truppen unterstützen und den Verkauf dieses  geschmacklosen Spiels verbieten."


heißt das, dass man den krieg und somit den echten mord unterstützen soll oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden?
und der krieg im spiel soll schlimmer sein?
ob nun krieg in spielen nachzustellen schlecht ist oder nicht, aber die regierung zu unterstützen realen krieg zu führen ist doch viel schlimmer!


----------



## Iceananas (23. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*



> In einem Interview äußerte Fox sein ganzes Unverständnis darüber, wie Electronic Arts auf die Idee kommen könne, einen Multiplayer-Modus zu entwickeln, in dem der Spieler sich auf Seiten der Taliban schlagen kann.



Hmm.. wie kann man sich denn auf die Seiten der USA schlagen, die ohne Rücksicht auf Kolleteralschaden ganze Dörfer ausbombadieren? Sehr unbritisch sowas...


----------



## DaStash (23. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*

Ich behaupte einfach mal das es aus PR Gründen beabsichtigt ist. Bessere Aufmerksamkeit kann man ja gar nicht gratis bekommen. Es ist ja nichts Ungewöhnliches das man in Computerspielen eine "gute" und eine "böse" Fraktion spielen kann. 

Nur der Bezug zum Krieg in Afghanistan, ups, hab ich gerade Krieg gesagt? Ich meinte natürlich eine andere Situation!  , macht das ganze für die Öffentlichkeit interessant. 

M. M. n. eine ausgeklügelte PR-Kampagne die dort losgetreten wird. 

MfG


----------



## Uziflator (23. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*

In Cod 1-3 und 5 konnt man auch Nazis (richtig die Bösen) spielen und keiner hat sich beschwert.
Vietnam Krieg: die Welt könnte erfahren das die USA verloren hat.
Afgahnistan: Naja fast dass Gleiche


----------



## DarkMo (23. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*

ich kann mir au ned vorstellen, das sowas ernst gemeint sein kann. eine empörung dadrüber entbehrt doch wirklich jeglicher moral und ethik. nur weil da brite oder usa oder deutscher dran steht, is das zum bsp kein marken- oder gütezeichen das für besondere qualität steht oder so ^^ das man deswegen die terrorakte nich gleich verherrlicht, sollte wohl klar sein. höchstens könnten die jungs angst haben, das man sich auch mal in die andere seite versetzt ^^


----------



## nyso (24. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*



> "Es ist widerwärtig, so ein Spiel auf den Markt zu bringen, während in Afghanistan Menschen sterben", äußerte sich Bundeswehrverbandssprecher Wilfried Stolze empört darüber, dass der Spieler unter anderem auch in die Rolle der Taliban schlüpfen kann.


Wie bitte? Der beschwert sich über die darüber, dass man in die Rolle der bösen Taliban schlüpfen kann und auf Deutsche schießen kann?

Sind ja auch so gefährlich die Taliban

Wieviel deutsche Soldaten wurden in Afghanistan getötet? Irgendwas um die 40, oder?

Wenn man bedenkt das durch den unbegründeten, ungerechtfertigten, illegalen Angriffskrieg da unten Millionen Zivilisten unnötig getötet wurden und noch immer getötet werden, erscheinen die 40 doch irgendwie recht wenig.
Alleine bei der Bombardierung der TankLKWs starben mehr Zivilisten als deutsche Soldaten

Bisher hat mich das Spiel gar nicht interessiert, aber mal als Taliban auf Ammis zu schießen, why not? Das wäre mir die 50€ glatt wert^^

Und das sage ich als Soldatensohn, dessen Vater bald nach Afghanistan in den KRIEG muss.


----------



## Shooter (24. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*



nyso schrieb:


> Bisher hat mich das Spiel gar nicht interessiert, aber mal als Taliban auf Ammis zu schießen, why not? Das wäre mir die 50€ glatt wert^^
> 
> Und das sage ich als Soldatensohn, dessen Vater bald nach Afghanistan in den KRIEG muss.



Nach Afghanistan muss?! 

Ich würde denen im Arsch treten! 

Ich werde mir das Spiel vielleicht dieses Jahr auch zulegen, wenn es nicht verboten wird. Immer hin besser als 60€ für eine Cut Version von dem neuen Call of Duty das trotz Cut noch ab 18 ist


----------



## the_real_Kazoo (24. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*

Was für ein armes Schauspiel mit überholten Vorstellungen von der Menschenwürde  . Fast sämtliche Argumente entbehren wirklich jeglicher Grundlage...
Interessant ist auch, dass tatsächlich vom "wahrhaftigen Krieg" die Rede ist, wenn in den Medien jedem der "Friedenseinsatz" eingeredet wird.

Dennoch spreche ich mich auch gegen diesen meiner Meinung nach unglücklich gewählten Release dieses sonst besseren Spiels aus. Jedoch kann ich (denk ich mal ) mich mit sinnvolleren Argumenten begründen...
Denn abgesehen von diesem Argument (was zu drastisch Formuliert ist) findet sich bei den "Politikern" sonst nichts.


> "Es ist widerwärtig, so ein Spiel auf den Markt zu bringen, während in Afghanistan Menschen sterben", äußerte sich Bundeswehrverbandssprecher Wilfried Stolze empört darüber, dass der Spieler unter anderem auch in die Rolle der Taliban schlüpfen kann.


Dass er es "widerwärtig" findet finde ich überzogen, ich halte es eher für (ein mehr oder weniger neutrales) "falsch" ein Spiel zu releasen, während der Krieg noch im Gange ist. Das fand ich bei den Desert Storm Teilen so und finde es hier auch so. Das zeugt von fehlendem Respekt den Opfern (und die sind wohlgemerkt nicht nur auf NATO-Seite zu finden) des Krieges und deren Hinterbliebenen.
Man könnte doch ein bisschen die Zeit vergehen lassen und dann erst über ein release nachdenken, wenn der Krieg, wie jetzt im Irak, langsam aber sicher sein (offizielles) Ende nimmt...


Mfg,

Kazoo


----------



## Seabound (24. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*



nyso schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt das durch den unbegründeten, ungerechtfertigten, illegalen Angriffskrieg da unten Millionen Zivilisten unnötig getötet wurden und noch immer getötet werden,.



Millionen? Des halte ich jetzt für etwas übertrieben. 

Aber egal, ich hab mich ausmustern lassen und dann werd ich jetzt Bundeswehr spielen. Wie beschissen is des denn?


----------



## tickymick (24. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*

Wow, hoffentlich kommt das raus, da freu ich mich schon drauf. Ich will mehr Spiele in denen ich deutscher sein darf, und vorallem gegen die Amis spielen darf. Nicht weil ich Nazi bin, aber weil Nazis in Spielen sogut wie immer böse sind, was ich nur bedingt nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Shooter (24. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*

Kenne bis jetzt kein einziges Spiel, wo man als Deutscher Amis töten darf. 

wär mir neu


----------



## Medcha (24. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*



the_real_Kazoo schrieb:


> Man könnte doch ein bisschen die Zeit vergehen lassen und dann erst über ein release nachdenken, wenn der Krieg, wie jetzt im Irak, langsam aber sicher sein (offizielles) Ende nimmt...


Und was soll das bringen? DIR ein besseres Gefühl geben, das ist alles. Der Krieg wird nicht "besser" dadurch. Du hilft niemandem. Auf der einen Seite ist es OK, dass unschuldige Leute sterben und es auch das Game dazu gibt, aber erst wenn bereits alle tot sind???

Und was soll der Unsinn mit dem "fehlenden Respekt"? Wie drückst du deinen Respekt aus, indem du das Gemetzel "nachspielst" nachdem es passiert ist und nicht während dessen? Erzähl das doch mal Menschen, die Angehörige "verloren" haben, dass du(wir) es nachspielen. Hört sich ganz nach DOPPELMORAL an. Denke mal bitte drüber nach. 
Dein Post zeigt nicht gerade, dass du eine realistische Vorstellung von Krieg hast, sonst würdest du es nicht auf so eine einfache Form runterbrechen. Respekt ist nun das Letzte, was ein Krieg beinhaltet, egal was und wer.

Sorry, aber deine tollen "Arguemente", die du ja so angepriesen hast, hören sich schwer nachgeplappert an. So argumentieren die Amis und alle, die in diesen **** Kriegen mitmischen. Die sprechen auch von Respekt. Perverser geht es nicht, dein Henker hat Respekt vor dir. Na immerhin...

Im Ersten Weltkrieg haben die Kinder die Schlachten auch während des Krieges nachgespielt. Da war Krieg auch moralisch noch assrein. Nun hat sich der Trend (leider) in der Zwischenzeit geändert und Krieg ist nich mehr so in, da muss man seinen Geist und seine Zunge halt spalten.

Vielleicht zeigen wir ja mal Respekt, in dem wir eine Regierung wählen, die sich diesem Unsinn verweigert.(Schröders einzig gute Aktion: Nein zum Iraqkrieg) Aber die lieben Schlaumeier wählen ja lieber schwarz... und leben mit den ganzen moralischen Scharmützeln, mit Respekt natürlich.


----------



## KempA (24. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*

MEIN GOTT...

wenn man als US-Soldat Taliban niederschießt ist es kein Problem, aber andersrum sind se am heulen...
Ich hab das Gefühl die Leute, die sich über sowas aufregen, haben net genügend richtige Probleme


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (24. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*



recell schrieb:


> MEIN GOTT...
> 
> wenn man als US-Soldat Taliban niederschießt ist es kein Problem, aber andersrum sind se am heulen...
> Ich hab das Gefühl die Leute, die sich über sowas aufregen, haben net genügend richtige Probleme



Tja und in jedem zweiten Weltkriegspiel kriegen deutsche ihr Fett weg und das in jedem Spiel. Das ist auch der Grund für den Rassismus der Briten gegen deutsche...ich kann schon gar nicht mehr zählen wie oft (wenn ich in deutsch schreibe) in Bc2 als scheiss Deutscher-Nazi...betitelt wurde von irgendwelchen Amis oder Briten die meinen das die deutschen Looser sind...nur weil das in jedem Game so ist.

Ich finde es sollte ein Spiel geben wo die Amis und Briten gegen Deutschland verlieren...und gegen Afghanistan erst recht...ich bin kein Medal of Honor spieler werde mir aber genau aus diesem Grund das Game kaufen.


----------



## doghma (24. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*



Shooter schrieb:


> Nach Afghanistan muss?!



Darüber hab ich mich auch gewundert! Naja, die einen denken selber, die anderen .....


----------



## Genghis99 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*

Ich finde es schade, das die Bundeswehr zu so etwas Stellung nimmt. Denn dadurch macht man sich indirekt und unfreiwillig zum Werbeträger - verstärkt schlimmstenfalls den Hype auch noch. Offensichtlich unterschätzt man das auf Seiten der BW. Guttenberg sollte seinen Sprecher zurückpfeifen.
Stattdessen könnte er ja den Spieletitel in den Kasernen verbieten - auch wenn das wiederrum Kommentare hervor ruft.

Oder aber der deutsche Gesetzgeber denkt nochmal grundsätzlich über den Begriff "Volksverhetzung" nach - das könnte dann durchaus ernste Konsequenzen für solche Spiele haben.

In etwa so : Man ersetzt den Begriff "Bevölkerung" gegen den Begriff "Menschheit" ...

_STGB §130
(1) Wer in einer Weise, die geeignet ist, den öffentlichen Frieden zu stören,

1. zum Haß gegen Teile der Menscheit aufstachelt oder zu Gewalt- oder Willkürmaßnahmen gegen sie auffordert oder _ _
2. die  Menschenwürde anderer dadurch angreift, daß er Teile der __Menscheit__  beschimpft, böswillig verächtlich macht oder verleumdet,

wird mit Freiheitsstrafe von drei Monaten bis zu fünf Jahren bestraft._


----------



## Bensta (24. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*

Ich bin Soldat und hab keine Probleme mit Shootern. Im Gegenteil, die machen ne Menge Spas.


----------



## Schrotti (24. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*

Die ganzen Politiker etc. sollten die Klappe nicht zu weit aufreißen.

Wer verscherbelt denn Waffen in alle Herren Länder und macht dann Krieg wenn die Situation dort außer Kontrolle gerät.

Alles scheinheilige A....löcher!


----------



## JASH (24. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*

Richtig, Deutschland ist das Land mit einer der hochentwickelsten Waffentechnologie der Welt. Und einer der führenden Exporteure in Sachen Waffen.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (24. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*

Jetzt freu ich mich erst Recht auf das Game! War bei Modern Warfare 2 dasselbe. Nach der Sache mit dem Flughafenlevel hab ichs mir direkt in UK vorbestellt. Jetzt wird halt MoH vorbestellt.

Das die Deutschen in 2.WK-Spielen immer auf den Sack bekommen stört mich nicht wirklich, denn auch ich bin der Meinung das es gerechtfertigt und nur historisch korrekt ist. 
Bei den Amis sieht das wieder anders aus. Ich bin mir (genauso wie viele andere) nicht sicher ob alles was die Amis machen koscher ist. Warum sollen die also nicht auch mal die Bösen sein?!


----------



## mrwuff (24. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*

*MEIN GOTT*!!!!!!!

Dieser ganze Wirbel und Tam Tam!
Es ist doch "NUR" ein Spiel (ein ziemlich geiles sogar)
Die (und ihr auch) tu/t-n so als wenn ein Spiel ach so toll und wichtig und tralala wäre. 
Leute aufwachen!!!!  It´s just a game  Lächerlich wirklich!
Wenn die Gegner irgendwelche Bikini Girls wären, wäre das doch auch geil zu zocken. Hauptsache das Gameplay die Story und die Grafik sind super.


----------



## PontifexM (24. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*



Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Jetzt freu ich mich erst Recht auf das Game! War bei Modern Warfare 2 dasselbe. Nach der Sache mit dem Flughafenlevel hab ichs mir direkt in UK vorbestellt. Jetzt wird halt MoH vorbestellt.
> 
> Das die Deutschen in 2.WK-Spielen immer auf den Sack bekommen stört mich nicht wirklich, denn auch ich bin der Meinung das es gerechtfertigt und nur historisch korrekt ist.
> Bei den Amis sieht das wieder anders aus. Ich bin mir (genauso wie viele andere) nicht sicher ob alles was die Amis machen koscher ist. Warum sollen die also nicht auch mal die Bösen sein?!



historisch korrekt den deutschen als moohrunopfer darzustellen ist ja mal ein absoluter nonsens.
und nein ich habe nicht zu viel landser heftschen geschmökert...

ich werd mir diese UUUUUnbritische teil auf jedenfall besorgen ,auch mit der gefahr das dieses spiel noch nicht mal ein knüller wird.


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*

mein gott, was soll denn das geschiss schon wieder? Im fernsehen und überall werden auch filme mit talibans usw gezeigt, wieso sollte man dann ein spiel verbieten dass genau das geliche beinhaltet?


----------



## PontifexM (24. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*

bessere werbung als das kann es doch gar nicht geben !


----------



## e4syyy (24. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*

Daß jetzt irgendwelche über einen Verbot nachdenken, nur weil darin Taliban vorkommen, ist für mich nur ein Anreiz das Spiel zu kaufen! Egal ob es mir nun gefällt, ob ich zocke, oder nicht.

Bei Battlefield 2 habe ich die britische SAS gespielt, obwohl die "Teetrinker" z.B. Indien versklavt und beim Unabhängigkeitskrieg in Nordamerika Ihre "eigene" Kolonie abgeschlachtet haben. Außerdem habe ich auch schon das USMC gespielt, obwohl diese sich in Vietnam nicht unbedingt als menschenfreundlich darstellten. Auch bin ich schon in The Secret Weapons of the Luftwaffe" Angriffe gegen England geflogen, obwohl die Deutschen damals sicherlich nicht als Hilfsorganisation galten.

Ach ja, und mein "Lieblingsverein"... Die Kirche hat auch noch niemand verboten, obwohl die Inqisition, die Hexenverbrennungen und das Abschlachten Andersgläubiger sicherlich einige Paralellen zu dem zulassen, was man den Taliban vorwirft.


----------



## MG42 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*



nyso schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Der beschwert sich über die darüber, dass man in die Rolle der bösen Taliban schlüpfen kann und auf Deutsche schießen kann?
> 
> Sind ja auch so gefährlich die Taliban
> 
> ...



Um es vorneweg zu sagen icht teile keines falls die Meinung dieser Typen (Wilfried Stolze, Liam Fox usw.) aber auch nicht deine Meinung 

Ist doch abzusehen, dass dieses Gemaule auf der völlig falschen Ebene stattfindet. Hier und da reißt so ein Meinungsmacher den Mund auf, nirgendwo findet man die Meinung von den eingesetzten Soldaten, warum auch?
Weil der Krieg in Afghanistan dermaßen schlecht läuft, sich wohl oder übel noch ein paar Jährchen hinziehen wird und immer weiter Tote auf *ALLEN* Seiten kostet.

Es ist doch auf gewisserweise pervers wenn weltweit Spieler nur so zum Spaß in 'authentisch' nachempfundenen Maps 'echten Krieg' nachspielen während gleichzeitig Soldaten (Menschen) das Blut, den Dreck und den Tod live miterleben müssen.

@nyso Dir erscheinen 40 Soldaten als recht wenig? Und wie sieht es mit _ca._ 49,515M 'normaler' plus 13,37M 'anderer' Opfer aus? Ist das etwa zuviel?
Und die Tank-LKW Geschichte? Mehr Zivilisten als Soldaten...

Also die ganze heißgelaufene Diskussion über das Räuber und Gendarm Spiel ist nur eine Ablenkung und Überspielung der Tatsachen, wie eine schlechte Kriegsführung unüberlegtes Handeln in der Vergangenheit, ein globales Problemswirrwar, und alles nur weil man in der Vergangenheit gewisse Probleme nicht richtig gelöst hat, verschwiegen und unter den Teppich gekehrt, oder ist etwa eine Pipeline durch ein politisch instabiles RIESIGES Land/durch mehrere instabile riesige Länder etwa nicht eine wirtschaftliche 
Bedrohung für die G8-Staaten? TAP wikepedia
Solange man in der 'problemlosen' Welt noch relaxt zu Feieraben noch sein Bierchen zischen darf ist auf der ganzen Welt alles in Ordnung?
Verdammte S/()=ße!
Daher ist jede weitere Diskussion über diese Tabuthemen nichts weiter als Gerede um den heißen Brei!!!

Brot und Spiele, das will das Volk, für die einen ist das Spiel die Diskussion über das so unmenschliche Spiel selber das Spiel und vergessen dabei worum es wirklich geht und die anderen Spielen das Spiel und sind zufrieden, Leute macht die Augen auf!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (24. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*

Andere Seiten reagieren ganz anders 
es ist traurig das sich die Hersteller versuchen
um das brutalste Spiel wett zu eifern
anstatt auf Innovationen zu setzen



> Wer Medal of Honor für realistisch hält, für den gehen Nintendo-Spiele mit Super Mario als Dokumentation über den Arbeitsalltag italienischer Klempner durch.


 Quelle: www.golem.de


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (24. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*

Ach was soll der Mist, die Amis und die Briten haben aufn Sack verdient und zwar genau von denen die sie Terrorisieren!

Ich freu mich aufs Game!


----------



## KeiteH (24. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*



KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> Andere Seiten reagieren ganz anders
> es ist traurig das sich die Hersteller versuchen
> um das brutalste Spiel wett zu eifern
> anstatt auf Innovationen zu setzen
> ...




...aber Italiener sind doch immer klein und hüpfen aufgeregt umher, oder nich?
...   

@topic:
ich seh das etwas zweigeteilt, einerseits finde ich es schon etwas "unglücklich" ein Spiel raus zu bringen, welches einen Konflikt darstellt der noch "akut" ist, andererseits will ich ein Spiel in dem ich die freie Wahl habe, ob ich Gruppe A oder B spielen kann.
Im guten alten CoD 2 (WW2) war es schließlich auch möglich beide Seiten zu spielen.
Und ob diese nun "Achsenmächte", "Amerikaner" oder "Gruppe B mit den kleinen grünen Punkten" genannt wird ist mir _so_ was von sche** egal....
Fazit für mich: 
1. Es ist und bleibt ein SPIEL! 
2. Wenn auch ein nicht sehr taktvoll gewählter Zeitpunkt dieses Zenario zu thematisieren. 
3. Wenn die ersten Tests/Wertungen ok sind, wird's trotzdem gekauft 
greetz


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*



KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> es ist traurig das sich die Hersteller versuchen
> um das brutalste Spiel wett zu eifern
> anstatt auf Innovationen zu setzen


aber wieso machen sie das denn?Weil wir Vebraucher diese Spiele wollen! Die wollen Geld verdienen, und dazu müssen sie sich nach den wünschen der Käufer        orientierenn. WÜrden wie solche spiele nicht kaufen, würden sie auch nicht hergestellt werden


----------



## the_real_Kazoo (24. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*



Medcha schrieb:


> Und was soll das bringen? DIR ein besseres Gefühl geben, das ist alles.


"Mir" bringt das gar nichts, denn ich halte den Krieg grundsätzlich für falsch, egal ob er noch läuft, gelaufen ist oder noch laufen wird...


Medcha schrieb:


> Der Krieg wird nicht "besser" dadurch. Du hilft niemandem.


Ich komm da jetzt nicht ganz mit. Wo habe ich den behauptet, dass der Krieg dadurch besser würde?


Medcha schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite ist es OK, dass unschuldige Leute sterben und es auch das Game dazu gibt, aber erst wenn bereits alle tot sind???


??? Es ist OK wenn unschuldige Sterben?! Wo hast du das denn jetzt her?


Medcha schrieb:


> Und was soll der Unsinn mit dem "fehlenden Respekt"? Wie drückst du deinen Respekt aus, indem du das Gemetzel "nachspielst" nachdem es passiert ist und nicht während dessen?


Ich hab gesagt, es zeugt von fehlendem Respekt, wenn es man es jetzt releast (!und nicht spielt, sondern releast!), das bedeutet aber gleichzeitig nicht, dass das nachspielen, wenns denn mal vorbei ist ein Ausdruck von Respekt ist.


Medcha schrieb:


> Erzähl das doch mal Menschen, die Angehörige "verloren" haben, dass du(wir) es nachspielen. Hört sich ganz nach DOPPELMORAL an. Denke mal bitte drüber nach.


Da brauch ich  nicht nachzudenken, schließlich gehöre ich auch der Sorte von Menschen an, die im Krieg (Irak-Krieg) Angehörige verloren haben (zum Glück aber nicht nähere). Dennoch spiele ich solche Spiele und habe durhcuas Spaß an denen, obwohl ich bei Desert Storm z.B. nur als Amerikaner fungieren kann. Denn für mich sind die Menschen im Spiel nur Pixel und mehr nicht...
Es kann aber auch sein, dass nicht alle so denken.


Medcha schrieb:


> Dein Post zeigt nicht gerade, dass du eine realistische Vorstellung von Krieg hast, sonst würdest du es nicht auf so eine einfache Form runterbrechen. Respekt ist nun das Letzte, was ein Krieg beinhaltet, egal was und wer.


Wie erwähnt habe ich leider schon reichlich Erfahrungen gemacht, was Krieg betrifft. Schließlich hat das dazu geführt, dass ich im Kindesalter mit meinen Eltern aus meiner Heimat flüchten musste, in eine unbekannte Welt. Freunde und Verwandte wurden hinterlassen oder zerstreuten sich in die ganzen Welt. Ich kam nach Deutschland und war positiv überrascht von der Gastfreundlichkeit, jedoch hat nicht jeder Glück auf der Suche nach einer neuen Heimat gehabt...
Doch Kleinigkeiten und unscheinliche Gesten haben oft eine große Auswirkung auf die Menschen. Als Beispiel wäre da doch der Tag zu nennen an dem ein amerikanischer Panzer die große Saddam Statue niedergerissen hat. Was wie eine Handlung die aus dem Affekt kam aussieht, war tatsächlich sicherlich ein genialer Schachzug der eher weniger genialen Männer der amerikanischen Kriegsführung. Die Live-Übertragung dieses Ereignisses weckte den Ruf der Befreiung der Iraker durch die ach so großzügigen (ja das ist ironie) Weltverbesserer USA.


Medcha schrieb:


> Sorry, aber deine tollen "Arguemente", die du ja so angepriesen hast, hören sich schwer nachgeplappert an. So argumentieren die Amis und alle, die in diesen **** Kriegen mitmischen. Die sprechen auch von Respekt. Perverser geht es nicht, dein Henker hat Respekt vor dir. Na immerhin...


Ich sage, dass es den Opfern gegenüber respektlos ist. Die Amis hingegen behaupten, dass der springende Punkt der ist, dass man die "Taliban" spielen kann... Außerdem reden die ja höchsten von ihren eigenen gefallenen Männern und nie von den unzähligen Zivilisten die durch ihre "schnell aggierenden Sonderkommandos" (welche nachweislich erst nach der Ermordung der Opfer gucken, ob es sich tatsächlich um Terroristen gehandelt hat) umkommen.
Das einzige bisschen an Respekt, was die Amis vorweisen können, ist ihr falscher Respekt vor ihrem Land und ihren großen Schw**zen (natürlich nur im militärischen Sinne gemeint).


Medcha schrieb:


> Im Ersten Weltkrieg haben die Kinder die Schlachten auch während des Krieges nachgespielt. Da war Krieg auch moralisch noch assrein. Nun hat sich der Trend (leider) in der Zwischenzeit geändert und Krieg ist nich mehr so in, da muss man seinen Geist und seine Zunge halt spalten.
> 
> Vielleicht zeigen wir ja mal Respekt, in dem wir eine Regierung wählen, die sich diesem Unsinn verweigert.(Schröders einzig gute Aktion: Nein zum Iraqkrieg) Aber die lieben Schlaumeier wählen ja lieber schwarz... und leben mit den ganzen moralischen Scharmützeln, mit Respekt natürlich.



Bei dem Rest kann ich dir hier 100% zustimmen.

Vielleicht konnte ich hier meine Meinung jetzt differenzierter bezüglich deiner Kritik darlegen...

Mfg,

Kazoo


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*

Echt worüber sich Menschen aufregen... Das ist doch nur ein Spiel mehr ncht. Über COD hat man sich nur wegen einer Mission aufgeregt ok aber hier das ist doch Kindergarten. Zumal in Afganistan gar kein Krieg im eigentlichen Sinne Herscht.


----------



## Snake7 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*

Das ist lustig, wen es in Deutschland verboten wird - habe es schon gekauft - ist offizel in meiner Steam-Spiele-Liste.


----------



## Shooter (24. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*



Snake7 schrieb:


> Das ist lustig, wen es in Deutschland verboten wird - habe es schon gekauft - ist offizel in meiner Steam-Spiele-Liste.



Mit deutschem Account ? 

Wenn ja, könnte es vieleicht gesperrt werden, genau wie damals die Deutschen Uncut Versionen über Steam von MW2


----------



## MG42 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*



Medcha schrieb:


> Im Ersten Weltkrieg haben die Kinder die Schlachten auch während des Krieges nachgespielt. Da war Krieg auch moralisch noch assrein. Nun hat sich der Trend (leider) in der Zwischenzeit geändert und Krieg ist nich mehr so in, da muss man seinen Geist und seine Zunge halt spalten.



Entschuldigung, warum sollte der Krieg zu dieser Zeit moralisch astrein gewesen sein? Was ist denn daran moralisch astrein (*assrein* wtf??) : moralischer Krieg???
Zu der Zeit war der Patriotismus in Deutschland von anderer Natur.
Mann blubberst du einen Mist 

Im ersten WK hat der Gaskrieg angefangen und du redest davon dass die Kinder die Schlachten nachgespielt haben, das war eben nur Spiel, und das tun wir heute als Erwachsene immer noch ( auch wenn wir keine mehr Kinder sind), nur halt virtuell wo es eben nichts großartig passiert als dass irgendwelche Noobs ausrasten oder irgendwelche bedauernswertten Menschen Amok laufen... was aber an den Menschen selber und ihrer/m Umwelt/Umfeld liegt.

ohne Worte...


----------



## ArnoGK (25. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*

Ich hasse diesen Mist mit "Cut"-Versionen und den ganzen Verboten ↓↓↓


buuu,

die können das Spiel behalten wenns schei** wird


----------



## geo (25. August 2010)

*AW: Entsetzen über "Medal of Honor"*

Der Zeitpunkt ist ewas ungünstig gewählt, wäre der Krieg beendet würde kein Hahn danach krähen.
Warum zenzieren die Industriemächte alles?
Wenn die Menschen glauben das alles in ordnung oder halb so wild ist stört sich keiner dran.
Wenn ein Spiel der rauhen Wirklichkeit so nah kommt das es sich die Leute besser vorstellen können was da abgeht denken sie meißt auch anders über diesen Krieg.
Wir leben in einer vorgegaukelten heilen Welt dabei steht es so schlecht um sie wie nie zuvor in der Menschheitsgeschichte auch wenn das viele noch nicht sehen wollen oder können.

Wie bekommt man heute noch viel Aufmerksamkeit?
Man muß die Leute schockieren, mit der Wahrheit konfrontieren und 90% derer die das Elend gesehen haben werden ihre Meinung und Denkweise komplett über den Haufen werfen.
Freidenker sind unerwünscht, die Massen müssen kontrolliert werden, am besten so das sie nicht merken!

Ein gutes Beispiel wie schnell Menschen ihre Meinung ändern.

Diese Woche in der Post war ein Briefumschlag mit einer originalgetreuen Nachbildung eines Embryos in der 10. Schwangerschaftswoche.
Meine Nichte hat gerade vor ca. 1 Jahr ein Kind abgetrieben und diese Nachbildung gesehn, was soll ich sagen sie hat den ganzen Tag geweint und ist seither sehr aufgewühlt. Sie würde das nicht mehr machen und wird wohl jeder Frau davon abraten. Dabei war das damals garnicht weiter wild für sie.

So schnell kann sich die Meinung ändern wenn man mit der Realität konfrontiert wird!


----------

